# slow speed adjustments first and speed matching second......



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Been working a on rehabbing some P2K GP9s.

LED lights, hard wired, NCE D13SRJs, complete tear down to frame for cleaning/lubing etc.

Now, they both run great and quiet, the problem is I need to get into double digits on my DT402R to get the moving. Likewise with my Zephyr. Right now around 14 seems to be the average to get them started, sometimes 10-11 might do it, but it seems rare. They do start and run well slowly once they start out.

What are the proper steps to work on the slow speed characteristics to get the moving at 1-2-3 speed step on the throttles.

Like what to move first and adjust and then move on to for second adjustment,etc? Want to know what I am doing and why so I can dial them in properly.


Also after I work the kinks out on the slow speed manners and make them more in line with the throttle settings I would like to develop and approach to speed matching as well.

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's one link that describes speed matching
and speed adjusting in DCC decoders.

https://tonystrains.com/dccprimer-intro-faq-how-can-i-customize-each-locos-performance/

Sometimes you have to experiment using the
methods shown in order to get a smooth
acceleration crawl ability and your
preference for top speed.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have these decoders as well .. normally first step is to set CV2 [start voltage] to where the loco just barely moves at speed step 1,
Then you may adjust CV116, for how often a 'kick start' is applied,
and CV117, for how strong each 'kick start' pulse is...

More detailed information should be on the paper manual included with the decoders


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Cool, thanks guys!

Got anymore tips, throw them up by all means

Got called in Thurs night, for my 3 nights became 4 nights, so not a lot of free time until my long weekend next week now.......

But I will give these things a workout and get them running slow at speed step 1


----------

